# The GTR Register....and the future!



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dear All,

As you’ve probably figured out by now, I recently have taken over the administration of this board. Keeping it a secret was not my intention, but as I’ve said to many over the past few weeks, I never tell anyone I’ve bought a car until I have the keys in my hand. Never tempt fate!

There are still one or two very minor issues that Joss and I need to discuss, but before I start getting all emotional and shedding tears everywhere, I would like to thank Joss for not only giving me the opportunity to continue the success of this BBS, but to also thank him especially for having the foresight and enthusiasm to start the community up in the beginning. Considering his responsibilities outside of the Skyline world, it was a small miracle he had any time at all to dedicate to the GTR Register.

Basically, Joss is responsible for making this what it is and I’m sure we’ll look forward to his continued support after the transition.

I am sure a lot of you are curious as to what my plans are for the BBS. Some of you may know of my existing enthusiasm with online e-zines and communities. I have had plenty of experience moderating forums, but most importantly, www.blowdog.com is a site I have spent many an hour on. Partly because I enjoy the documented archives and media, but also because I know many people enjoy reading it. I hope to be able to transfer not only the man-hours, but also most of the media that I host on it, at least that which is Skyline related. 

You may be interested to know also that I am currently in the middle of redesigning www.gtr.co.uk and I hope you will like the end result. I am certainly ambitious and excited about the new community I aim to spearhead, with Skyline related news and coverage of contemporary Skyline events, it should be the ultimate one-stop place for all things Skyline. Stay tuned for developments on this, although I would be coming up with designs and concepts, I hope to get feedback from the users but rest assured, it will open a whole new process for archiving events and news.

The BBS is the main section of this site. Although it isn’t massive by any means, it does have a dedicated user base. It is unfortunate, however, that many of the experts both in the UK and Oz no longer use the forums. I hope to attract these people back to the board, as I believe the Australians have a wealth of experience and I am sure we can learn lots from them. In the meantime, this is going to increase traffic on this site and from some comments made, not many of you are keen to see an increase in the moron-posts that dilute the purity of great BBS’ such as this one. 

To combat this problem, I shall be introducing two moderators to the site who I feel are more than suitable for the task. Guy and Glen have been active for many years on this BBS and the previous one so not only do they bring with them the experience in Skylines that we value, but also the maturity and responsibility required to maintain a balance between healthy discussion and moral stance. It is a shame we all own Blue R34’s, I hope nobody will feel that we are creating an elitist club, but you will all agree that when it comes to organising events, Glen has been (in my honest opinion) the single most powerful crusader of the Skyline in the UK, with a pro-active approach in all major car events of the year and also organising other local meetings. This is a fact, if it wasn’t for Glens R34 at Castle Combe last year, I would now be driving a next generation M3. Perish the thought. As for Guy, his recent exploits on the German autobahn demonstrate his zest for new frontiers Skyline related, owning possibly the most powerful R34 in the UK providing us with valuable experience. They have also proved over the years to be unbiased, despite their loyalties to certain tuners.

I now have a vested interest in this site. Not only does it cost me money, but I also intend to put considerable time into it. I do not expect to make money from it, but I do intend to recoup any expenses that I incur. To this effect, I will be implementing banner adverts on the BBS and perhaps the main GTR site also. I have already had lot’s of support from potential sponsors and with the many fantastic contacts we have, I hope to develop the community I envisage. Because I have a vested interest in the board, I need to maintain a solid income. Although this doesn’t necessarily mean I am running a business here, it does mean that money will become an important factor. I need to make this clear from the beginning and I don’t want people to assume I am running this under false pretences. I do, after all, intend to always keep this a free site for the users.

Please remember, also, that I still have a full time business to run. Although I am on the BBS all day every day, some things may not get actioned until the evenings.

Meanwhile, it’s business as usual. I would be very interested to hear of your comments or suggestions.

Have fun all.

Cem


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*Cool Beans*

Nice one Cem!   


:smokin:


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

*GTR Register*

Although not owning a skyline yet this site has given me confidence to know that when the time comes and i take up ownership of one that there is an invaluable source of information and knowledge to which i can refer to. A year ago i would not have even considered buying an imported car for fear of not knowing where to turn should something go wrong. 

The people who use this site are possible the most helpful out of any i've known, and have given me a few good laughs as well. long may it continue that way.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Congratulations.*

Hi Cem,

I'm really glad to hear that you are new administrator for gtr.co.uk.
As I told you a few days ago on the street just in front of your flat, I will help you as much as I can.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Sounds like the future is bright then for this site Ne plans for a skyline owners club?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Rich,

Stay tuned.


----------



## COLIN (Dec 10, 2001)

Great news Cem, and Congrats.

With regard to "morons" posting, I do not think anyone wants to see the situation that occurred with Dino on the Aussie board, so lets make sure we keep that away from this site.

Colin.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

the site couldnt have gone to a better person !

hope you mean banners not pop ups !
..........i hate pop ups !

keep up the good work !


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Will owners of other cars still be welcome or will you close it to 'outsiders'?

I like the people here and it is one of the few places where egos don't smear the content, I'd be gutted if it goes down that road.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem,

Congrats! With the quality and success of blowdog.com I'm sure you are the perfect man for the job!

Keep up the great work!

(and as someone has already said....please no pop-ups!!)


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Cem, congrats mate, this is a great site, and blowdog.com is enjoyed on a regular basis... in the future, i will be able to access the content from both from a single point!! 
Excellent..!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Look forward to seeing how the site develops. First improvement.....site does not go down at the end of the month! As for banter, we would be a bit boring if all of the posts were skyline related. Would be good to keep general 'banter' chit chat apart from general 'skyline' chit chat. Should be no problems with 'moron' postings as we have more moderators now.
Dave


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

*GREAT NEWS*

Looking back a moment I would like to say a big thank you to Joss Ellis for all his hard work and commitment to date - Joss - Well done 

Looking forward I'm sure we are all aware that the only guarantee in life is that it will change. I welcome Cem as our new Prime Minister! With Guy and Glen in the war cabinate as well!

I'm sure they will all do a great job especially in controlling some of the tedious "Moron" stuff that has kept alot of genuine enthusiasts away from the board of late. I also support the idea of attracting back the Mario's of this world as it will make the BBS a better place.

So with BD GH and Guy at the wheel I'm sure we'll see some great events coming soon..........

Looking forward to it guys and you have my full support.


Jamie Martin.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Joss 
Thanx for what you have achieved in the past ref this and the old website.
Cem
Congratulations on aquiring anther great site to add to your own 
Best regards Alan


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Me to, a big thanks to joss for taking it this far and good luck to Cem for the future. 

If you need any help just give me a shout, I have got to use this million pound equipment in front of me 24/7 for something.  

...Ian


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Any excuse for a beer.*

Great news Cem!

In light of the recent announcement I think its a great oppertunity for us all, well as many as possible, to get together and put forward any ideas we may have and listen to what Cem has planned. 

What do you say?

Howsie

PS. Oh yeah, and have a beer!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Joss, thanks for the formidable work you have done. I can still remember the early days of this site, without forum (can you believe it ?).

To CEM: keep up the good work and keep developing the site; do not fear innovation and making mistakes. That's what is called progress ! 

To Glen and Guy: good luck to you ! 

André. (no, I'm NOT French).:smokin:


----------



## kowalski (Jan 12, 2002)

Good luck Cem, I am sure you will steer this great resource in the right direction............with no pop-ups


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Great effort Cem, and thanks very much to Joss for all his effort over the years to make this Site what it is.

Jason.


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*JOSS*

I have been here nearly a year myself now and how found this board very easy to use and very informative, and i would just like to add my praise to JOSS for all his hard work etc on the board, and my best wishes to for Glen & Guy for the way forward! 

I also look forward with interest at Cem's ideas/concepts for the board!!

I hope the board continues to go from strength to strength!

Cheers 

Stu


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

No prizes for guessing it would be you then Cem? Congrats mate!

Look after our baby and please, no pop-ups?

Look forward to seeing the facelift.

Best Regards,

Jim


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Well done Joss for all your work on the site and I hope its success will continue under the hand of Blowdog!

Rob


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*New Owner*

I am very pleased to give both my congratulations to Cem on taking over the board and also to Joss for his outstanding efforts to date. Without this board there would have been no UK GTR community.

Those who have seen Cems own site (blowdog.com) will know the quality of his work. I have seen the new templates for the GTR Website and they are worth waiting for.

I am also sure that all of you are aware of the recent difficulties on the board (ie closing mid-month due to lack of bandwidth). As Cem mentioned the issue of money is an important one, since we need to ensure that the site is always running and also free for everyone. These two important promises cost money to deliver.

The first task is therefore to deliver a re-designed web-site, that builds on the successes of the existing site and takes it forward.

As Cem also eluded to, the issue of a formal Skyline Owners Club is also on the agenda, this would be a paid membership formal Club, which would allow us to have Club Representation at shows and also organise 'Proper Club Events'. More news of this will follow in due course.

I am very excited about the prospects for the future.

Guy


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Thanks*

for all the kind words chaps (and chapesses) ... I think Cem will be a great new owner of the site (I've seen a prototype of the new look and it's very promising) and I look forward to seeing gtr.co.uk grow and flourish under Cem's guiding hand 

I'll still be around posting on the board and pitching up to meetings so see you all around.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Congrats Cem

As a regular lurker on the site I don't find much to complain about. Apart from the fact I don't own a GTR [yet ...]
Looking forward to seeing how the site develops.
I do wonder what will happen as more and more people are attracted to the site though.

Good Luck.

Bajie


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Best wishes for the new site, Cem and thanks a million to Joss for making it what it is today!

Cya O!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm not a skyline owner (as everyone knows), but i've been a member of this forum for quite a while now (was a long time viewer before actually joining).

I have to say that i think this forum is the best i've been on. I nose around on loads of forums, but this is the only one i actually use on a day to day basis. The people on this forum are great, and mostly the topics discussed are interesting.

Thanks have to go to Joss for getting this going in the first place and doing such a superb job with it all. Good luck to Cem in his new ownership, i look forward to seeing how the site and forum develop.

Unfortunately moderators on a forum is a must, but i don't think you could have chosen 2 better people.

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Interesting developments...*

Thanks to all who created gtr.co.uk and a can't wait to see the finished product from the new team.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brings a whole new meaning to "The Boys' in Blue"


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks to Joss for what has been a wonderful site. :smokin:

I just hope Cem, and his new team (in the blue corner) have what it takes to halt the current slide, and steer it on a new course for the future.

Good Luck guys, your gonna need it.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*WOW*

What a great response from all the guys and gals on here. The positive attitude from the postings is to be expected really  .

It's no secret that Cem is going to be putting forward the idea of a Club here. This will enable us to have an identity at the main meetings throughout the year as per MLR, SIDC etc., Also other ideas will be put forward that will enhance the whole point behind being a Club.

I too have seen the new format for the site and it is looking very very good.

Must say thankyou to you all for the support regarding Guy and myself being moderators. The decision to do this, from my point of view, is based on my passion for the Skyline and the wish to see the Skyline promoted in the best possible way. We all own these cars because of that 'certain something' inside of us and therefore do have a lot in common so you can understand where I am coming from. 

Non Skyline owners are also included in the future plans by the way  .

Hope I haven't said too much Cem but I am just really excited.

Before I go I must also thank Joss for his passion and dedication with which he has run this site and wish him all the best for the future as his work continues to take off. Cheers Joss and see you at the meets :smokin: .

Right, I'll shut up.

Bye for now.

glen


----------



## Evo Muncher (Jun 11, 2002)

*Nice One Bruvver!!!*

Cem - now i dont want you getting emotional here!!!

But as one of the newer members to the site - it has to be said (sick bags at the ready!!!).

You were one of the first to reply to a posting i put up and not knowing much about cars - you told me what i needed to know without making me feel like a knob-jockey!!

Nice one bruvver and good luck, god speed and dont you getting all emotional on me now!!!

Chris.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Congratulations Cem! I wish you all the luck on the website.
I would just like to say, Joss you did a brilliant job on maintaining GTR.co.uk.

-Elliot


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: GREAT NEWS*



jamie m said:


> *Looking back a moment I would like to say a big thank you to Joss Ellis for all his hard work and commitment to date - Joss - Well done
> 
> Looking forward I'm sure we are all aware that the only guarantee in life is that it will change. I welcome Cem as our new Prime Minister! With Guy and Glen in the war cabinate as well!
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better my self:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I had a brief chat with Glen today and we were very happy to receive so much positive feedback. Really appreciate it.

The Skyline Club is something Guy, Glen and I have been discussing in great detail over the course of the past month and we are ultra keen on getting something set up soon for not only GTR drivers, but others also. As I said earlier, watch this space.

As for pop-ups, I detest them with a passion and will do everything in my power to avoid using them.

Cem


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*Great News*

Great News all!

another bayside blue owner 

d
666


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

#Non Skyline owners are also included in the future plans by the way #

Thanks for that, had me worried up to then.

I can now be wholehearted in my welcoming the new 'management'.

I really like this site.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I obviously haven't met any of you guys before, but I have has alot of great feedback from the gtr.co.uk board and it's members.

I run my own site and I know how hard it can be to put the time in whilst working crazy hours to pay the bills too !

Thanks as everyone else has said to Joss for the efforts in keeping gtr.co.uk going and also making it what it is today.

And to Cem, I wish you all the best with your efforts.

Regarding the 'Moron' posts, I don't see that becoming an issue. It's always amazed me at just how professional the board appears to be run, even without people moderating it.

I think you'll find just as much, if not more experience in NZ than in Australia regarding Skylines as we have pretty much access to all Japanese models, where as Australia have very strict laws about what can and can't be used.............then again look at Mario's car............can't call that strictly controlled !!  

All I'm trying to say is that unfortunatly in NZ and Australia since the sorts of cars that are "Performance" cars in the UK are not really considered "Performance" cars in NZ due to very cheap insurance in relation to the UK. So you get alot of young guys who think they are the "b0llocks" driving cars that they don't really have the experience to have yet. Then they start hassling people who do know and do have the experience, just because they're still too imature to make useful conversation.

I seriously doubt that the professional and mature "car loving" people that appear to make up gtr.co.uk forum members will attract those undesirables anyhow.

My god what a waffle !! sorry fellas, just trying to reassure you, that there's alot of people here in NZ who are proper enthusiasts too !!  

Take it easy
Fraser

www.gtrcentral.com


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks Joss for getting the site this far , it can only get bigger and better under new management.....

I have met a few people through this site , Shin , Mark from Abbey , and I have talked to alot of people as well , there is a huge amount of knowledge on this board and I am glad I have the chance to be part of it


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Nice one*

Excellent news Cem, a GTR owners club would be an awesome future development.

Best of luck
Andy


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks to Joss for starting this great site and goodluck to Cem, Guy and Glen....keep up the goodwork boys!!!!


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Joss!!!

Cem, Glen, and Guy, looks like the futures bright then a??

Hope us GTS owners will be included too, cant let you GTR Boyz have all the fun now can we??

Si


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*Sad, but Glad!*

Well, obviously I was informed that this day was imminent, but it is still an emotional day when your (partial) offspring finally leave the nest.

I can still remember the day when I drove Joss' F355 up to Middlehurst to pick up my R32 and promptly shocked him by proving the Skyline was at least as fast as his Ferrari!

Needless to say it wasn't long before Joss had an even faster R32 and not long after, an R33. I remember at one point he owned 2 Ferraris and 2 GT-Rs simultaneously! 

Anyway, Joss set up this site in '96 as part of the Register I established the previous year and the Register has grown ever since.

I am sure that the future of successful car clubs lies in having a successful web presence and Cem certainly possesses the knowledge and crucially the enthusiasm to take over the reins.

Well done and thanks to Joss and hearty congratulations to Cem!

(p.s. does this mean we finally have someone else who can take the calls I still get from Banzai's directory thing? PLEASE!)


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Congratulations Cem, and well done Joss for making this one the very few sites I ever view regularly on a daily basis.

Long may its legacy continue!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Although I don´t own a Skyline and am still a relative newbie, I really enjoy to be a small part of the best forum on the web. The fact that the discussions (almost) never get out of line and all the great info makes it the BEST!

Many thanks to Joss for all your hard work and all the best of luck to Cem in the future!

Cheers!
/Perra


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Congratulations*

Just saw the announcement . I had missed it earlier for some reason . Must be all the hard work I've been doing recently.

Cem and co..

I'm sure you will do a fantastic job as did Joss .

Look forward to the next few months for the various new developments and events .

I , like most others on the board will try to give you as much help and support as possible . 

I really like the idea of the owners club with respect to proper representatons at events/shows/etc . It would be nice to see more meets and events but I guess the majority will come next season .


----------



## Pailin (Oct 17, 2001)

Its already been very well said by many already, but again well done Joss and good luck Cem. I'm sure things will carry on from strength to strength 

My own car will come, but patience is a very hard virtue to live with  so this great site keeps me going for now and all the info gleaned will come in very useful when my time finally comes.

Can't wait to see the new changes


----------



## Elvira (Apr 22, 2002)

Cem, Glen and Guy,

From me and my desperately basic non turboed, 2 litre, 4 door, very slow but incredibly beautiful R33..........

All the best 

I know it's been said before, but please don't sideline us non GTR owners!!!! Me and my Draxx have met some good folk through this site so long may it continue!!

Good luck for all your future developments.

Caroline 

PS Joss - you have done a herculean task - good on ya!!


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

*Joss*

Joss 

Thanks for all your hard work, you always found the time to email me back when I had any problems or questions.


Cem

Welcome, I'm sure you'll do a wonderful job.
Myself, I don't write much, but I read a lot, there may be many other 'silent' supporters too.


Best wishes

Chris


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Elvira*

My stance has always been Skyline, Skyline, Skyline and Cem's views aren't any different  .

See Ya.

glen


----------



## couzz (Jul 26, 2001)

*Congrates*

Thanks to Joss for a cracking job, I know what it's like not to have enough time... Who invented this 24 hours in a day lark....!!!

Cem, I'm sure you'll do an outstanding job as your site is cool, Glad it is someone with a proven track record.. Well Done mate.. Can't wait to see the new site..

Guy, I'm sure you'll do a great job, as at times I think moderating is needed..

Glen, Me old mucker.. Are you going to be able to keep up?? 

I know your old 286 PC struggles at times.. hehe..

Well done chap are you the feminine side..  Only kiddin (This is where I get moderated)..

I'm 100% Happy with all of you guys, I think you'll make a great team. The only way is forward..

Take it easy guys

Malc


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*286*

Couzz.

What are these available now. Damn, where can i get one as I'm fed up inserting a cassette every time I boot up  .

glen


----------



## couzz (Jul 26, 2001)

*286*

Really really old computer mate..

Malc


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Ahh I remember*

the days of toggeling in a bootstrap loader in Hex .. and then running the paper tape for the basic OS!!!

PDP-11 ... splendid


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jesus Joss, you can't be that old surly!! 

One thing I'd like to be reasured on it the idea of growth. I for one would not like to have a forum with 2000+ active members. I like our little 'family'. 
I therefore presume/hope there won't be an active recrutment campaign going on.

Small IS beutiful, Unless we are talking Turbos.

So when is the role out of the new site?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

More nostalgia: DEC-10 mainframe; playing Star Wars multi-user with VT220 terminals; > was Klingon; * was a star and something else were the good guys.

First Apple computer with audio cassette and a colour TV as a display. Is that what you are looking for Glen ?

What about HP2000 with punch cards ? Programmed in Basic of course. Including GOTO for some real advanced shortcut programming...


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

10 print$"Hello Skyline Owners"
15 goto 10
20 end

Yes I'm not as old as you lot and even I remember Basic, well sort of anyway......  

Si


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

LOL @ Draxx,

10 Print "Loading JetPac"
20 Rnd Usr 13553

The resultant blue / yellow squiggly lines down the side of the screen used to keep little boys staring at the screen of a ZX Spectrum for hours in the local shops, was even more convincing, when you popped the play button on the associated tape deck.

Somberg,
The good guys were +'s


----------



## woosh & go (Aug 5, 2001)

*Thanks Joss*

Cem, Glen, Guy

Hard act to follow but I'm sure you will cope. Hope to support as much as I can. Good to haer that there is a place for GTS'ers and other non Skyline people on the forum. I've met a lot of nice people and learned a lot from others. Keep up the good work.

Rgds Ian W


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Congratulations on your new venture Cem.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Many thanks on the support everyone. This board is only as good as the support it receives from its members. 

2 points that are often made stick to mind:

1) This site and the forthcoming club will be a *Skyline* owners club. This means anyone from a GTS to a GTR will have equal membership privileges. In fact, we are also considering including 'honorary' membership for those who don't own Skylines but want to be involved in club events.

2) I do want this forum to grow. If it doesn't, then fact is, it will wither and die. I intend to attract more people to the site, and, hopefully, to Club membership. This is the main reason Guy and Glen offered to assist with this. I am totally confident that the site needs no moderation at all, but with increased numbers, I will need additional support. I was surprised at how many people I met today at Ollerton never use the site. We can only benefit from an increased user base.

Again, I'm really glad that you're all happy with the direction we hope to take. 

Cem

p.s. Please don't expect miracles from the new GTR.co.uk design. It's clean, useable and adds a little more functionality, but it's not going to polish your car for you. Phew, that's all the pressure off me then!


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

When do you think the new design will be up and running Cem? If you need any help don't hesitate to contact me as I am a webmaster of a site myself

-Elliot


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *2) I do want this forum to grow. If it doesn't, then fact is, it will wither and die. I intend to attract more people to the site, and, hopefully, to Club membership. This is the main reason Guy and Glen offered to assist with this. I am totally confident that the site needs no moderation at all, but with increased numbers, I will need additional support.*


Cem,

I just wondered why you feel that the forum would 'wither and die' if it stayed at it's current size. As you know, it's grown considerably since the old forum and seems to be thriving at this level of 'membership'. In fact, the forum, in it's current guise, is a year old this Thursday.

Personally, I would hate to see it rival some of the larger Japanese performance car and other motoring forums in size. I like the personal touch this forum has.

Peter.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Peter,

Perhaps 'wither and die' was a bad choice of words. 

The way I see it, if we fail to attract more people to the site, then readership will just decrease. As I've noticed over the past few months, there's always a natural tendancy in BBS's for old skool posters to get bored and stop posting. I just want to do everthing to avoid ever seeing this happen. 

Time will tell, there is a learning curve for me.

Cem


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cem,

Yes, very true. Good luck.

Peter.


----------



## Elvira (Apr 22, 2002)

Cem

I would imagine that your presence (and Glen and Guy) at meetings, like JAPS at the weekend, will serve to increase members on the board. I know that many people you talked with didn't know about, or didn't read the board.

Maybe this is because people are unaware of the development plans you have for the site and the future club.

I think that the more exposure we all have as a community at shows and meets, the more people you will attract to the board and the club. I really do think that this will feed on itself once you set the ball rolling. I also think that you may have achieved this to a small extent this weekend !

Laters

Caroline


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Events*

Cem,
Just reading through the Santa Pod section started by Alan, and in there people complain about only a small GT-R attendence. I would of loved to have gone but didn' t hear about it. Maybe because I don't always get time to scour every thread.

Now I know we have a calender at the top of our screen, but can something be setup showing all pending events that can be setup by us as we organise things?

Other wise it seams a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Scott,

All in the pipeline 

Cem


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

"We're in the pipe, five by five..."


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*New boss*

Cem,

Cok tebrik ederim, for the taking over of this website, I wasn’t able to get access to the site for a week and then logon to find you have confessed to taking over the running of the site. 

Joss has done an excellent job of getting the register this far and has made Skyline ownership much easier for me and many others I’m sure we are all eternally grateful for that.

Good call having Glen and Guy referee the game from now on.

A Skyline owners club is well over dew, just needs some good publicity Shin seems to be good at getting that for the GTROC in Japan 

David Yu (also the original GT-R member), used to get a plug for Skylines every month in evo magazine when he had a Skyline that is.

That Nismo 400R Shin has for sale is a steel at £47,000 one of the best Skyline GT-R’s in the world let along in the UK don’t you think David  .

Paul.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Scott*

I think a lot of members were under the impression that the Saturday Santa Pod was only available if you had joined the BMW club and participated in the Friday Bedford Bash.

Perhaps events that can be 'part participated in' should be made common knowledge.

Points taken  .

glen


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Glen,Cem and Guy,

I'd like a one pick update of whats happening and when. Maybe updated by us lot, so's not to bother you's 3 busy bods at 'Skyline Towers'. A calender style page would be call, maybe pick to see any details or maps etc.

That way even if someone fanceys a spontaneous beer, they can add it for all to see.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*In hand mate*

:smokin: 

glen


----------



## kowalski (Jan 12, 2002)

When will the new look site be up and running,i cant wait:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

The heavy stuff is due to be programmed this weekend. I hope (*hope*) to be up and running by late next week.

Cem


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

wow, i must be out from action for a long time coz we got a new owner.... 
first suggestion, do try to merge some thread coz damn... we got too much of them and nobody is posting in it.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*First Post Deleted ?*

I thought I saw a pussycat... N.Ring ??


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

It is late, just got home from a trip, go on your board, see evo vs. skyline. have to reply. f**k up: wrong thread. redid it. have a look!

Pussycat goes to sleep! Slaap ze!!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*N.Ring*

language Timothy  .

glen


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

Sorry!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure I am keen on the idea of the administrator of this forum beiing an advocator of bestiality.

isnt there a law against that? 


in all seriousness, I know how committed Cem (pronounced Jem) is to this site having spoken to him at length about it over the past few weeks.

the prospect of a skyline club is fantastic and even as an impreza owner I would certainly like to join!

having alos seen the proposal for the layout of the register, I can't see how anyone will be dissapointed.

Good luck with all your plans.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*22B*

very nice of you to say mate. Refreshings the word I was looking for  . 

Will be nice if we can tie up the two marques sometime throughout the year/s.

glen

Beastiality, yeah I have had my doubts about him for sometime now  .


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

A quick and amusing story:

In my attempts to transfer my domain from one poor ISP to another awesome one, it was 2 weeks until I realised that I was still offline and I hadn't been transferred yet. 

Meanwhile, all the Blowdog.com readers are getting irrate and wondering where the updates are.

I ring up the offending ISP and ask them what the hell's going on, to which they replied:

Them: "Sorry, Sir, there is no way on earth we'd be associated with a Beastiallity site"

Me: "What?!?"

Then: "Well we wouldn't want to host a site that shows men blowing dogs"

LMAO

Cem


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Bless 'em*

glen


----------

